# help my fish is gettin beating up



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey I was wondering what can I do to solve this problem. My freshwater clown loaches and my red tail shark are biting my african cichlids.  It even by my frontosa.  I just notice it today by seeing the white spots on the yellow lab body, and it can barely swim now.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

What kind of "white spots"? Sounds like ich as i can't recall having ever seen a natural white spot on any lab i ever had.

What size tank is it? Red tails are known for being fairly territorial, and as with any territorial fish, giving its victims someplace to run is a must. 

I wouldn't normally sweatt a frontosa with those tankmates, as they are lightning fast, but fish sizes might help as well.


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a 125 gallon tank, well the white spot look like they kinda dissapper now. It just a little bit left on its body, but look much better from last few days.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I had the same prollem with my Skunk Loach at first with my Mbunas, so I took him out - but I put him back in there because one of the mbunas was getting quite aggressive.
The reason I did this is that the Skunk Loach seems to make the cichlids less territorial to each other and after a while he stopped trying to bite at the cichlids, and my 'mean' mbuna stopped picking on the other cichlids.

PS: Does your loach only bite at feeding time? if so, he is showing the same behavior as mine was - he is not getting enough food and attacks the cichlids in order to get a few crumbs.


----------



## Mobern (Mar 14, 2005)

Mbunas should be in a species tank... your shark and loach should be removed from the tank... provide the cichlids with LOTS and LOTS of hiding places with rock...


----------



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree with above move your ornament,plants,rocks around.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 7, 2005)

To be honest I have had clown loaches with most of my cichlids with no major problems.
Loaches get bored quite easily and need at least another loach with them or else they will make their own trouble.
Also, if the lt.
loaches were the first in the tank then of course they think they own it.
perhaps do a 10 percent water change and rearrange the whole tank. they will get lost and try to re establish themselves back into the tank in sync with the other fish.
just a thought

Diver,
NB get rid of the shark


----------

